# How long for first class mail?



## philemer (Mar 3, 2009)

How long does it "normally" take for a first class letter to go from the USA to SA? I mailed something 12 days ago and it still hasn't arrived.   Mail to & from Norway usually only takes 7 to 8 days. 

And, yes, I did search this forum.


----------



## discodan (Mar 3, 2009)

*2-3 months!*

I know my levy bill from SA to Canada use to take 2-3 months...


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 6, 2009)

stuff i have gotten from DIK seem to take about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## philemer (Mar 14, 2009)

Dik. received my documents (regular First Class mail from the US) in 13 days. I didn't think it would take that long.


----------

